# Fiorentina-Roma 0-1



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2013)

Sfida cruciale per la corsa al 3° posto,che vede in lotta Milan e Viola.La sfida tra i ragazzi di Montella e la banda Andreazzoli si terrà al Franchi di *Firenze sabato sera alle **20.45*


Apro già il topic perchè è una partita importante quasi quanto Milan-Torino.Un risultato positivo dei giallorossi ci farebbe molto,molto ma molto comodo.Forza Roma!!!


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2013)

Forza Roma, almeno un pari....


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2013)

Romaaaaaa non fa la stupida domani sera


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2013)

forza Roma! daje Francè


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2013)

Roma facce sto regalo,aooooooooohhh.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2013)

La Roma ovviamente aspetta noi per la partia della vita... credo che domani perderanno... pietà

4 vittoria consecutiva Fiorentina


----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2013)

se la fiorentina vince si fa durissima.
La Roma, tuttavia, non può permettersi passi falsi perché l'Europa League sarebbe un obiettivo importante.
Entrambe vogliono i 3 punti. 
Sarebbe bello che la Roma ci facesse 'sto regalino.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Maggio 2013)

La Roma secondo me potrebbe addirittura fare il colpaccio. E' una squadra imprevedibile, può perdere col Palermo e pareggiare in casa col Pescara, ma può battere la Juve e quant'altro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Se vincono anche questa...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Roma ovviamente aspetta noi per la partia della vita... credo che domani perderanno... pietà
> 
> 4 vittoria consecutiva Fiorentina



Beh mica le possono vincere tutte.Ne dovranno toppare almeno una.O almeno spero.......


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Maggio 2013)

mi accontenterei di un pareggio, sarebbe già tanto. 

intanto tra i convocati c'è de rossi che ha recuperato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2013)

*Le probabili formazioni:*

FIORENTINA: Viviano; Tomovic, Rodriguez, Compper, Pasqual; Aquilani, Pizarro, B. Valero; Cuadrado, Jovetic, Ljajic. All. Montella.

ROMA: Lobont; Torosidis, Marquinhos, Castan, Balzaretti; De Rossi, Bradley; Lamela, Florenzi, Totti; Osvaldo. All. Andreazzoli.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2013)

Forza Roma.


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2013)

Ma che palle , tutte in casa le giocano?


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2013)

La Roma fa solo le partite della vita contro di noi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Maggio 2013)

3-1 per la fiorentina primo marcatore ljajic


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2013)

ma sto quadrato? Quanto corre?


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

Borja Valero manda a stendere l'arbitro niente lol


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2013)

Si appunto sto quadrato da dove esce fuori?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

De Rossi oggi mi sta piacendo...bene anche Florenzi


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

Montella ha fatto "esplodere" Cuadrado e Ljajic


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;179913 ha scritto:


> Montella ha fatto "esplodere" Cuadrado e Ljajic



vero


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2013)

Che robetta sta rometta...vedrete contro di noi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

certo che palo che ha preso la Fiorentina


----------



## chicagousait (4 Maggio 2013)

Spero in un pareggio ma secondo me la Roma prenderà mazzate stasera


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2013)

assedio della Fiorentina finora


----------



## Doctore (4 Maggio 2013)

la roma potra vincere solo con episodi su calcio da fermo...spero di essere smentito


----------



## Frikez (4 Maggio 2013)

Come gioca bene la Fiore, Montella sta facendo un lavoro clamoroso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

Fine primo tempo 0-0, a mio avviso Roma oscena.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Come gioca bene la Fiore, Montella sta facendo un lavoro clamoroso.



Vero. Ma c'è anche da dire che giocano solo con giocatori tecnici... noi abbiamo solo falegnami... 0 qualità anzi solo Montolivo

Borja valero, quadrato, pi-zorro, aquilani.... 

Noi abbiamo preferito non riscattare Aquilani per de jong...


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;179913 ha scritto:


> Montella ha fatto "esplodere" Cuadrado e Ljajic



Ljajic sì,ma Quadrato veniva da una buonissima stagione a Lecce (insieme a Muriel).


----------



## Graxx (4 Maggio 2013)

entra goigoichea...è finita...


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

Se entra Goicoso veramente non ho proprio piu parole per descrivere il fondoschiena dalla viola 





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ljajic sì,ma Quadrato veniva da una buonissima stagione a Lecce (insieme a Muriel).



Vero ora che me lo ricordi, nel Lecce aveva fatto bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> entra goigoichea...è finita...



No va beh non ho parole sto portiere e scarsissimo  loro con il 3° portiere, noi la prox con il loro 1° domenica  che fortuna lol



Capirai goigoichea 31 secondi e già e nel panico


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2013)

Ci mettessero una sedia dell'Ikea davanti alla porta...


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2013)

Ma che schifo sti romettari, ovviamente con noi giocheranno alla morte


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2013)

Sto Lamela aspetta noi.. per fare la grande partita


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto Lamela aspetta noi.. per fare la grande partita



Già che pizza

il Gol e nell'area sta giocando solo la Viola.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2013)

Tra un po arriva il gol..

Niente addio terzo posto sono troppi esaltati


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2013)

Sembra Bayern Monaco contro il Pescara...


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2013)

Se vabbe ma quanta gente salta questa??? Tecnicamente sono troppo forti


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

Ahahha la Viola sempre il Barca, la Roma non riesce manco a superare la metà campo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sembra Bayern Monaco contro il Pescara...




cmq firma spettacolare


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2013)

Sto quadrato sembra Robben


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente addio terzo posto sono troppi esaltati



Niente dobbiamo fare tutto da soli, non ci sono squadre che ci danno una mano,loro sono esaltati come non so cosa, buttare via mesi e mesi di rincorsa al terzo posto sarebbe come prima ci fanno vedere il dolcetto e poi quando e vicino alla bocca c'è lo tolgono, dobbiamo lottare con il sague agli occhi


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2013)

No comunque mi sorprende che la Roma non sia tipo terzultima, sono scandalosi, Balzaretti ha sbagliato un passaggio di mezzo metro buttandola fuori.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;179962 ha scritto:


> Niente dobbiamo fare tutto da soli, non ci sono squadre che ci danno una mano,loro sono esaltati come non so cosa, buttare via mesi e mesi di rincorsa al terzo posto sarebbe come prima ci fanno vedere il dolcetto e poi quando e vicino alla bocca c'è lo tolgono, dobbiamo lottare con il sague agli occhi



Eh lo so,ma la Roma figuriamoci se ci fa vincere...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto quadrato sembra Robben



salta sempre l'uomo


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2013)

Noi comunque siamo dei geni... siamo andati a prendere quel cesso di zapata dal villareal e non borja valero


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2013)

La Rabona... LOL


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2013)

I cross le punizioni i passaggi da mezzo metro, non sanno fare niente.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2013)

Eh se sempre rigori questi vogliono


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Eh lo so,ma la Roma figuriamoci se ci fa vincere...



eh hai ragione io sono la piu pessimista di MW, dobbiamo giocare come intensita come contro il Catania, se dovremo fare la coppa del nonno (EL) la faremo ma dobbiamo dare da domani il 150% tutti, dobbiamo crederci fino all'ultimo.


----------



## Frikez (4 Maggio 2013)

Rigore netto comunque


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2013)

Osvaldo che cesso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

Osvaldo quando fa così è da menarlo...se la passava a Totti segnava
prima il rigore, adesso questa


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2013)

Ma dalla a Totti roito argentino


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

per questo non diventerà mai un Campione...non ha la testa giusta

- - - Aggiornato - - -

grande Castan...mi piace questo giocatore
ha fatto una grande stagione


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2013)

Che bidonazzo Osvaldo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

cmq la Roma ha un centrocampo di grandissima qualità...con un grande Allenatore potrebbero fare benissimo


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2013)

Che palle sto quadrato santo cielo


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2013)

Gran tiro di Pijanic, perfetto per far ripartire Quadrado in contropiede.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

Va bhe capirai Osvaldo ha fatto tripletta, ora per stasera e la prox e apposto aspetta domenica prox.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2013)

Toni che salta tutti vabbe dai


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che palle sto quadrato santo cielo



già, sarebbe tanta roba nel nostro tridente con mario e stephan.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

corrono come pazzi

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Marquinhos anche è pazzesco


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2013)

Io, personalmente, tutto sto grande gioco della Fiorentina non lo vedo. E non l'ho mai visto quest'ann, tranne 2-3 partite.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

traversa di Pizarro


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

Pazzesco palo di Pizarro


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2013)

Ma murano tutto?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io, personalmente, tutto sto grande gioco della Fiorentina non lo vedo. E non l'ho mai visto quest'ann, tranne 2-3 partite.



a me piace di più come gioca la Roma...anche se oggi non ha fatto tanto


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

goooooooooooooooooooooo osvaldooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2013)

Gooooooooollllllllll


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2013)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

Osvaldoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2013)

Ottimo Ottimo


----------



## smallball (4 Maggio 2013)

osvaldoooooo


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2013)

Ma come godooooo


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Maggio 2013)

osvaldooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Maggio 2013)

OSVALDOOOOO


----------



## Doctore (4 Maggio 2013)

golleeeeeeeee


----------



## Ale (4 Maggio 2013)

oleeeee


----------



## Frikez (4 Maggio 2013)

Osvaldoooooo


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Maggio 2013)




----------



## hiei87 (4 Maggio 2013)

Oscarsoooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2013)

Il grande Montella


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

ora rosicano ahah


----------



## Frikez (4 Maggio 2013)

Un tiro un gol, che lusso


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Che bidonazzo Osvaldo



 milan world Powerrrrrr


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2013)

Tra l'altro Roma veramente scandalosa, o gol su angolo o catenaccio blando.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2013)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee domani dobbiamo vincere a tutti i costi PABLOOOOOOOO DANIEL OSVALDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO godoooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

benissimo...quello che serviva
ora tocca a noi


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2013)

osvaldooo


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2013)

La Fioretina in CL non serve a nulla... credo che manco i preliminari supera


----------



## The Ripper (4 Maggio 2013)

l'avevo deeeettoooooo.
osvaldo mandò la fiorentina in champions condannando noi...adesso, con una maglia diversa, potrebbe essere di nuovo decisivo in senso opposto
alèèèèèèèèèèèè

montella suuuuka


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il grande Montella



Onestamente mai vista una partita più dominata di questa, poi se non la mettono dentro...


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2013)

Pensare che al gol di Bergessio stavamo a -2 dalla Fiorentina e domani abbiamo l'occasione in casa di andare a +4...
Dobbiamo giocare col sangue agli occhi domani, non si può fallire.


----------



## pisolo22 (4 Maggio 2013)

Goduria assoluta e ora andiamo a prenderci i 3 punti domani....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Maggio 2013)

godo,come al solito la controgufata funziona sempre  

profetico mio padre(rossonero come noi) che sul calcio d'angolo in dialetto dice: "MO LA ROM NGIU METT N'GAUL"


----------



## Ale (4 Maggio 2013)

godo


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2013)

Bene così. Grazie Roma. Domani dobbiamo andare a +4.


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2013)

La Roma manda ancora più indietro l'inter mi sa..


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> godo,come al solito la controgufata funziona sempre
> 
> profetico mio padre(rossonero come noi) che sul calcio d'angolo in dialetto dice: "MO LA ROM NGIU METT N'GAUL"


----------



## chicagousait (4 Maggio 2013)

Dobbiamo assolutamente approfittarne


----------



## Frikez (4 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Onestamente mai vista una partita più dominata di questa, poi se non la mettono dentro...



Hanno avuto tanta sfiga, tra i pali e Goicoechea che ha fatto un paio di grandi parate c'era poco da fare.


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2013)

Ma noi dobbiamo esultare doppio comunque, cioè se guardiamo bene la Roma ha giocato da provinciale e non ha mai beccato palla nel secondo tempo, è una vittoria di lusso questa se si considera che la Fiorentina quest'anno ha fatto cose barcellonesche in casa sua.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Maggio 2013)

Godo troppo,in una maniera indescrivibile,una roba da manicomio....


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma noi dobbiamo esultare doppio comunque, cioè se guardiamo bene la Roma ha giocato da provinciale e non ha mai beccato palla nel secondo tempo, è una vittoria di lusso questa se si considera che la Fiorentina quest'anno ha fatto cose barcellonesche in casa sua.



...oggi, onestamente, meritava di vincere nettamente la Fiorentina e non solo per i due pali presi. In ogni caso ora pensiamo a noi e vediamo di allungare. Andare a +4 domani significherebbe quasi chiudere la questione 3 posto.


----------



## Principe (4 Maggio 2013)

Ora dopo questa culata epica voglio vedere se allegri riesce a suicidarsi in 2 partite su 4 perché 1 la possiamo sbagliare


----------



## Nivre (4 Maggio 2013)

Roma, Roma bella.... core de stà città 

Maròòò, che regalo. Vediamo di non mandare tutto a put.tane domani, per piacere.


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...oggi, onestamente, meritava di vincere nettamente la Fiorentina e non solo per i due pali presi. In ogni caso ora pensiamo a noi e vediamo di allungare. Andare a +4 domani significherebbe quasi chiudere la questione 3 posto.



Assolutamente, stasera se la Fiorentina l'avesse messo dentra nel primo tempo o a inizio secondo la partita sarebbe finita lì.
Questo è un regalo servito su un piatto d'argento.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, stasera se la Fiorentina l'avesse messo dentra nel primo tempo o a inizio secondo la partita sarebbe finita lì.
> Questo è un regalo servito su un piatto d'argento.



Concordo pienamente. Balo domani ci deve dare la CL.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (4 Maggio 2013)

Su Interfans è dramma.

La colpa di questo 0-1 è di Galliani in pratica.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> la roma potra vincere solo con episodi su calcio da fermo...spero di essere smentito




tu di secondo nome fai Otelma???

Mi potresti passare i numeri del lotto?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Su Interfans è dramma.
> 
> La colpa di questo 0-1 è di Galliani in pratica.



Su interfans ormai non sanno più cosa inventarsi, poveracci.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Su interfans ormai non sanno più cosa inventarsi, poveracci.



non era osvaldo, era galliani vestito da osvaldo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

cmq anche oggi MW non ha tradito...su Osvaldo


----------



## Elshafenomeno (4 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2013)

Ragazzi vi consiglio davvero un giro su Interfans sembrano tutti tifosi viola ......


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Su interfans ormai non sanno più cosa inventarsi, poveracci.



Poveracci, potevano solo tifare Fiorentina perché la Roma è praticamente una concorrente diretta all'Europa League, poveretti e adesso hanno il Napoli in trasferta senza 11 titolari buoni.


----------



## Franz64 (4 Maggio 2013)

Su prescrittifans è l'apoteosi del provincialismo dei tifosi dell'FC PRESCRINTER. Quando "gli altri" vincono e solo per c... e arbitri. Il palazzo, la mafia, i complotti pro-Milan, ecc. ecc.
Rosicate ......, siete inferiori dal 1908


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Poveracci, potevano solo tifare Fiorentina perché la Roma è praticamente una concorrente diretta all'Europa League, poveretti e adesso hanno il Napoli in trasferta senza 11 titolari buoni.



Domani sono c....loro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2013)

a me hanno sempre fatto ridere i tifosi dell'inter...invece quelli della Juve odio
cmq Fiorentina che attacca attacca ma non segna e viene punita dal loro ex giocatore, che ha fatto benissimo a esultare


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2013)

Il gol di Osvaldo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Maggio 2013)

> Su prescrittifans è l'apoteosi del provincialismo dei tifosi dell'FC PRESCRINTER. Quando "gli altri" vincono e solo per c... e arbitri. Il palazzo, la mafia, i complotti pro-Milan, ecc. ecc.
> Rosicate ......, siete inferiori dal 1908



Stanno dando spettacolo:



> Ecco qua, mazzoleni missione compiuta





> Ma come ***** si fa :wall
> 
> ennesima PARTITA FALSATA !





> tutto merito dell'arbitro
> rigore negato
> e rosso a de rossi





> Ma si sapeva già.E' inutile che vi mangiate il fegato così.
> Il bbilan è stato fatto salire fin lassù con continue favori arbitrali per poi fare andare la Fiore in champions?:roll





> E se anche la Fiore fosse stata più forte degli arbitraggi ci avrebbero pensato domani con aiutoni al bbilan.
> E' tutto scritto!
> Da quando il signor galliani è diventato vice presidente della lega!





> Che schifo,rigore netto non dato alla Fiorentina,ormai si è capito che il Milan deve arrivare terzo,è inutile continuare con questa farsa





> qualificazione champions consegnata al milan





> niente... non ne va bene una
> e copione sempre rispettato alla lettera





> Finché non muore il nano, campionati regolari non esisteranno più.





> Domani ci sarà il solito rigore regalato al Milan,sono sicuro al 100%





> mah , mi rode piu che hanno consegnato la CL al Milan piu che altro...





> Con questa champions ci pagheranno balotelli.
> Un certo Bonolis lo aveva pure detto!





> da mò che è successo..... ho visto una classifica virtuale dove hanno 11 punti in più di quelli dovuti, senza contare quelli rubati ad altre squadre direttamente interessate (tipo stasera con la viola....)
> Dove vogliamo andare se lasciamo a loro tutto il peso politico in lega?!?!?
> 
> Facciamoci un onesto campionato senza coppe nel prossimo anno e amen, cercando di non pensare alle mèrde asquerosas





> possiamo tranquillamente dire che per quanto riguarda il trattamento di favore riservato alle mèrde zozzonere trattasi del campionato più finto della storia...
> 
> persino peggio dello scudetto di zaccheroni letteralmente made in galliani scippatto alla lazio





> questo è uno dei campionati più falsati della storia, peggio di quelli della mierda moggi....





> Quelli erano ganster professionisti, abilissimi nel gestire i traffici senza lasciare quasi tracce.
> 
> Questi sono dei ladri di polli, di questo passo tra pochi anni scoppia una nuova calciopoli ben più devastante di quella precedente.





> La cosa grave è che lo sanno tutti degli aiuti che sta ricevendo il milan, ma nessuno si fa problemi tranne noi





> Lavoro fatto per lo Zio Fester:sizi





> me lo auguro, ma ho dei dubbi....non so se permetteranno un altro scandalo come quello passato, troppi interessi e troppa mafia intorno alla serie A





> Arbitraggio scientifico.
> 
> Mission accomplished





> Per quanto riguarda i dirigenti è vero, ma quello che è successo a Firenze con zio Fester, ma anche in tutti gli altri stadi, mi fa pensare che la gente non è così stupida da andare dietro ai giornalai italiani





> Nessuno dice nulla.Nessuno!
> I media fanno veramente schifo.
> Se fosse successo a noi una roba del genere ci avrebbero linciato.
> Mi ricordo quando vincevamo ci facevano i raggi x in ogni moviola.Luridi pezzenti!





> Passi che noi abbiamo una squadra di pippe martoriata dagli infortuni e con un allenatore forse inadeguato forse inesperto forse entrambe le cose...
> 
> Passi che per anni l'Inter ha fatto dei flop tecnici e di mercato notevoli.
> 
> ...





> Con la partita di stasera si è capito chi deve andare in Champions..





> Sul sito del nano, c'è tutto il riassunto della partita e nemmeno si accenna al fallo di mano di De Rossi....
> 
> :cod





> Non vale neanche la pena guardare le partite, è tutto già deciso
> 
> que asco





> spero solo che il nano dipartisca a breve tempo, sarebbe un bene per tutta la società.





> In questa stagione non si finisce mai di sorprendersi:sbav che campionato ragazzi:sbav
> Parlando seriamente se dall'anno prossimo non viene cambiato nulla in societa,sarà la stessa storia,oltre a essere scarsi veniamo presi pure per il **** da sto sistema corrotto di *****,ecco perche serve uno con gli attributi che si faccia rispettare e sentire.





> Totalmente inutile, o esce un'altra Calciopoli, oppure bisogna sottomettersi al loro potere politico, come stanno facendo gli altri Presidenti.......contro di loro non si lamenta nessuna squadra


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2013)

Puro delirio. Sono alla frutta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Maggio 2013)

ahahhaha sto morendo


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Maggio 2013)

La squadra più rosicona che sia mai esistita sulla faccia della Terra.Questi senza un'altra calciopoli non vinceranno manco più a monopoli.


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2013)

Come ho sempre detto, dovrebbero fare una statua a moggi e una a fester. E solo grazie a loro se hanno aperto quel ciclo


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Maggio 2013)

Non l'avrei mai detto, però ho letto che la Fiorentina ha giocato molto bene e avrebbe strameritato di vincere.
Speriamo che dopo questa botta di c**o domani si chiuda quasi definitivamente il discorso Champions.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Onestamente mai vista una partita più dominata di questa, poi se non la mettono dentro...



l'ultimo derby è stato più o meno uguale e guarda caso è finita in pareggio per "colpa" di Allegri... invece per gli altri allenatori il discorso non vale, che strano


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Maggio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> l'ultimo derby è stato più o meno uguale e guarda caso è finita in pareggio per "colpa" di Allegri... invece per gli altri allenatori il discorso non vale, che strano



infatti secondo me ha sbagliato, ha fatto una cretinata a levare jovetic nel momento migliore della fiorentina per mettere toni e la partita andreazzoli l'ha vinta quando ha inserito marquinhos al posto di florenzi passando alla difesa a 3, quel cambio di montella secondo me è incomprensibile, jovetic aveva più possibilità rispetto a toni di invetarsi una giocata soprattutto in quel momento che era il momento migliore per la fiorentina


----------



## The Ripper (5 Maggio 2013)

per me arrivare ai 20 metri e provare il tiro da fuori non è bel gioco.


----------



## sheva90 (5 Maggio 2013)

Osvaldo ci tolse la CL nel 2008 ed Osvaldo potrebbe ridarcela .


----------



## Doctore (5 Maggio 2013)

ma il rigore per la fiorentina era netto?


----------



## Djici (5 Maggio 2013)

capisco che siamo in democrazia... e quindi in nome della democrazia tutti possono scrivere str0nzate... pure i tifosi interisti.

purtroppo


----------



## Hammer (5 Maggio 2013)

Leggere Interfans dopo questi eventi mi rincuora sempre. Grazie interisti


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> per me arrivare ai 20 metri e provare il tiro da fuori non è bel gioco.



Beh dai, a livello di qualità di gioco tra il Milan e la Fiorentina di quest'anno c'è una bella differenza. La Fiorentina quando è in forma gioca il miglior calcio del campionato.


----------



## Doctore (5 Maggio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Leggere Interfans dopo questi eventi mi rincuora sempre. Grazie interisti


----------



## Hammer (5 Maggio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


>



Poi oggi è il 5 maggio


----------



## Doctore (5 Maggio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Poi oggi è il 5 maggio


Urca vero non c avevo pensato...e' il compleanno/natale per ogni milanista mai dimenticarselo


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Maggio 2013)

Una vittoria dell'inter stasera non mi dispiacerebbe comunque...ma è quasi impossibile che vincano con quella squadra al san paolo


----------



## Gre-No-Li (5 Maggio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Urca vero non c avevo pensato...e' il compleanno/natale per ogni milanista mai dimenticarselo



Mica solo per i milanisti


----------



## Doctore (5 Maggio 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Mica solo per i milanisti


l altro compleanno nostro e' la juve in b


----------



## Gre-No-Li (5 Maggio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> l altro compleanno nostro e' la juve in b



Occhio che quello lo festeggiano anche gli interisti, anzi doppio visto che la B non è sconosciuta al Milan


----------



## Doctore (5 Maggio 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Occhio che quello lo festeggiano anche gli interisti, anzi doppio visto che la B non è sconosciuta al Milan


ogni compleanno potrebbe essere usato contro dite in tribunale


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Onestamente mai vista una partita più dominata di questa, poi se non la mettono dentro...



Beh, se succede una volta ok, ma se succede ogni volta qualche colpa ci sarà, fino a Marzo segnavano solo su corner quasi.


----------



## Naruto98 (5 Maggio 2013)

* Ljajić squalificato per due giornate per aver offeso il direttore di gara nello spogliatoio.*


----------



## Doctore (5 Maggio 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> * Ljajić squalificato per due giornate per aver offeso il direttore di gara nello spogliatoio.*


Gombloddooooooo


----------



## Hammer (5 Maggio 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> * Ljajić squalificato per due giornate per aver offeso il direttore di gara nello spogliatoio.*



Madonna santa, godo come un maiale


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2013)

Vincendo oggi avremmo per le ultime tre partite un jolly. Significa che ci basterebbe battere Siena e Pescara, insomma tutt'altro che un'impresa. Oggi è decisiva.


----------



## Hammer (5 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vincendo oggi avremmo per le ultime tre partite un jolly. Significa che ci basterebbe battere Siena e Pescara, insomma tutt'altro che un'impresa. Oggi è decisiva.



Contando che la Fiorentina potrebbe non vincerle tutte


----------



## DannySa (5 Maggio 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> * Ljajić squalificato per due giornate per aver offeso il direttore di gara nello spogliatoio.*



Questo si merita sberle in faccia a ripetizione


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Maggio 2013)

Oh ragazzi,comunque i tifosi della Viola sono ai livelli di Interfans. Fatevi un giro sul web,in particolare sul blog di David Guetta,troverete certe perle di rosik degne di nota


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me e una bufala della squalifica a Ljajić per il semplice fatto che Tosel le varie squalifiche le da il Lunedi pomeriggio, non le ha mai date la Domenica, tra l'altro poi sul sito ufficiale di Seria A non c'è scritto niente.


----------



## DannySa (5 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;180291 ha scritto:


> Secondo me e una bufala della squalifica a Ljajić per il semplice fatto che Tosel le varie squalifiche le da il Lunedi pomeriggio, non le ha mai date la Domenica, tra l'altro poi sul sito ufficiale di Seria A non c'è scritto niente.



La sensazione è quella comunque, spero lo castighino così da vendicare le 2 date a Balotelli per non aver fatto nulla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Maggio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> La sensazione è quella comunque, spero lo castighino così da vendicare le 2 date a Balotelli per non aver fatto nulla.



vediamo domani speriamo intanto, visto che nelle ultime partite e esploso meglio sempre che non ci sia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2013)

Le squalifiche sono già arrivate, la Gazzetta riporta anche i comunicati ufficiali.

Io sto trattenendo il godimento per la partita di ieri... perchè voglio aspettare stasera per esplodere.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Maggio 2013)

minuto 0:45


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2013)

La Floretina in champions non serve a nulla... credo che manco i gironi superebbero..

Cioe Napoli è già in ultima fascia, aggiungiamo la Fioretina e poi fuori entrambi ai gironi... pietà


----------



## DannySa (5 Maggio 2013)

Per la giornata di oggi se fossi in Galliani e soci non mi renderei reperibile per quanto riguarda sky, mi sembra abbastanza grave come cosa.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> minuto 0:45



è vera 'sta roba?!?! °_° 
incredibile


----------



## Elshafenomeno (5 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> minuto 0:45



No ragazzi, ma stiamo scherzando?

vabbè, io non ho SKY e mai me lo farò, a questo punto.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Maggio 2013)

Credo proprio che sia vera.


----------



## DannySa (5 Maggio 2013)

E' verissima, dopo i titoli si sono "scusati"


----------



## Nivre (5 Maggio 2013)

Fiero di aver disdetto Sky, Sky Mer.da!


----------



## Principe (5 Maggio 2013)

Ma e' vera sta cosa ? Scandalosa


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Maggio 2013)

ma non penso sia vera dai!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2013)

E' verissimo.

Più avanti i conduttori hanno detto di smetterla di parlarne su Twitter perchè il tizio sta perdendo il posto di lavoro.. beh, possono sempre riassumerlo a Inter Channel.


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Maggio 2013)

ah non avevo visto le scuse dei conduttori in diretta...allora è proprio vera!non me la prendo piu di tanto..penso lo avranno già fatto fuori il furbone che l'ha scritto


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Maggio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma non penso sia vera dai!!!



È vera.


----------

